#  Continuer un téléchargement après reconnexion 



## François (14 Juillet 2000)

Il m'est arrivé quelques fois de télécharger de gros fichiers et d'avoir été déconnecté soudainement par le serveur de mon provider pendant le téléchargement. Et ce qui m'énerve, c'est que même après m'être reconnecté, le téléchargement ne veut plus reprendre et je suis obligé de recommencer depuis le début (vous imaginez, avec un fichier de 12 Mo ?!).
J'ai entendu parler de petits programmes gratuits qui permettent de reprendre un téléchargement au point où il en était, après une coupure de la connexion. Qui pourrait me proposer un bon programme de ce genre ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (14 Juillet 2000)

Le navigateur iCab &lt;http://www.icab.de&gt; permet de reprendre les téléchargements, si le serveur les autorise.


----------



## Lonesome Boy (15 Juillet 2000)

Le mieux est d'utiliser Monica. C'est un gestionnaire de téléchrgement (du style Go!zilla sur Windaube). Tu peux le télécharger sur http://www.ultramac.net  où je lui ai consacré un test (rubrique dossiers). Dernière chose: Monica gère le http, le ftp et Hotline.


----------

